# The Snake Is Finished



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I finished work on the snake today.

All the painting is complete and I added two layers of polyurethane.

Last, I installed a leather strap at the top with two deer antler tips.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

That is AWESOME! Can't remember the colors on king snakes and coral snakes, we don't have them here, but that's what it reminds me of.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Impressive! Nice work -- wish I could carve like that!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks really nice. You have a deft touch. I like how the beacon bright red stands out.


----------



## cchgn (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, that snake looks amazingly real. I can't even imagine how long it took for the scales alone.


----------



## agedperfection (Dec 17, 2013)

WoW, Just WoW.


----------

